# Problems with login at www.core.ie



## DB74 (15 Dec 2011)

Does anyone else have this problem and do they know a way around it?

When you log in to www.core.ie and leave the page open for too long the CRO system automatically logs you out. But then when you try to log back in to the website the system continually tells you that your session has expired and you have to log in again.

Very frustrating 

CRO customer service are in training until 2:30 so just wondering if anyone had a solution before then


----------



## T McGibney (15 Dec 2011)

This has happened me in the past but I'm hazy on how I resolved it.

Try logging in again on a different browser? Or even a different PC?


----------



## DB74 (15 Dec 2011)

Cheers for that

Yeah I had to login using IE instead of Chrome and I was OK

Seems a bit strange - there are no problems with ROS continually logging in and out again regularly


----------



## mandelbrot (15 Dec 2011)

DB74 said:


> Cheers for that
> 
> Yeah I had to login using IE instead of Chrome and I was OK
> 
> Seems a bit strange - there are no problems with ROS continually logging in and out again regularly



You might need to clear the cache in the browser you were using (or maybe having logged in on IE has resolved it anyway).


----------

